# Open Water in So. Utah



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

A guy at sportsman's warehouse mentioned that people are catching some nice rainbows at Quail Reservoir with downriggers. I thought Quail only had bass in it, so I thought it would be fun to try it out. A friend of mine (whitenuckler) gave me a downrigger that he wasn't using so I ran out there for a few hours. I usually forget something and today it was the camera. The pics are from my cell phone so not the best...

When I got there this was the only other fisherman there.








I was told that quail is 120' deep by the dike so I cruised over there after some trouble getting the boat started. Sure enough, my fish finder said 115' when I got there. I put on a brown trout rapala on both poles. I only have one downrigger so the other pole I just long lined it. After I got the line out I had a fish on!  








He was a little planter bow. Not very big, but at least I knew that there were some in here.
No more that I put the line out I got another hit.








Well I couldn't keep the little guys of the line.








All of them where from the pole that I was long lining with. I finally got a hit on the downrigger, but it was not much bigger. Maybe 15-16". I changed the depth from 30' all the way down to 80' and I was marking some bigger fish down there, but nothing hit. I decided to throw on some different lures on the long line and the dinks took about anything that moved, but I couldn't get a bigger one to save me.

Anyway it was nice to get out and the weather actually got better and better as they day went on. Now I know that there are trout lurking in those waters. I just need somebody to help me figure out how to get the bigger ones.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey pat what was the water temp? I've heard stories from ice haters that quail has some great big rainbows that only bite in the winter, i wouldn't mind finding out either...I've always fished slow and on the bottom for bass there in the winter that might explain why i've never caught any nice trout


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

The water temp was about 48. I think if I had an electric motor, I might do better. I was just fishing from my ski boat and idle is pretty fast. I dropped a bucket out the back and dragged it to try to slow down.

I think there are some bigguns in there, I just need to experiment and find out what they are taking, when and where etc... I looked at the stocking report back 5 years and they usually put 1000's of rainbows all about 10" in about first part of November. I would think that some would survive a season or two and grow to be bigger. Rumor has it that somebody is pulling 4lbs out of there.

Let me know next time your down and we can run out and try it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your report.
I have fished Quail from the shore but never with a boat.
I was looking for Bass but found Trout instead.
Some day I would like to try there and also Sand Hollow from a boat.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Quail has produced rainbows in the past that eclipsed the 10 pound mark. These fish are rare and very difficult to find and catch though. The key in quail is that water is piped into the reservoir at fairly deep depths this keeps the reservoir oxygenated and cool for trout in the summer when it is hot. It also helps provides nutrients and food for trout to survive on at those depths...


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is awesome to hear about quail having some nice trout in there. If anybody has any ideas on where the big ones might be hiding in there or how to find them, you can PM me. :wink: 

In the meantime, I will just keep draggin stuff until I figure it out


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

troutgass said:


> If anybody has any ideas on where the big ones might be hiding in there or how to find them, you can PM me. :wink:


Didn't W2U just tell you?


Wyoming2Utah said:


> The key in quail is that water is piped into the reservoir...


I think I'd figure out where the Virgin River enters Quail Creek Reservoir, and key on it...


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks PBH, I know you and wyoming2utah know a bunch but sometimes you guys come across like your bugged because someone asked for more clarification. Most people would not know that about Quail. PBH you must not be a teacher like your brother, your patience seems a little short. I do like your insight though.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

super report, thanks for sharing that.

I don't get over that way much but when I do I will try it, thanks for the info!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brookie -- I'm sure my patience does get short at times. One thing that I've learned from many, many internet postings (no offense to Troutgass here...) is that anglers have become lazy. Instead of doing some home work, getting out in the field and trying things out, anglers want to get on the internet and have someone else just tell them where to fish and how. What did anglers do prior to "fishing forums"? How did they find out where and how to catch fish?

There is nothing wrong with people asking for information -- I do it myself. But there is also nothing wrong with not giving out exact details to the person asking. Make them work a little bit for it. Part of the fun of fishing is figuring out the what's, where's, and how's.


I appreciate your bringing my lack of patience to my attention. I will certainly work on that. Maybe it will make my 2010 New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> What did anglers do prior to "fishing forums"? How did they find out where and how to catch fish?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with people asking for information -- I do it myself. But there is also nothing wrong with not giving out exact details to the person asking. Make them work a little bit for it.


Sorry dude but I gotta call you on this. Before fishing forums you still had your whole fam helping you out with info. I think its kinda lame you talk about having to work for it since you never have really had to. By the way, Deer Creek Lake is fishing awesome. :lol: :wink:

Anyway, Troutgass WENT to Quail, caught some trout, did his homework, and THEN asked for some info. Fair enough I would say.

I think more patience would be a great goal for 2010. Except for with Cliff. That is just hilarious.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Sorry dude but I gotta call you on this. Before fishing forums you still had your whole fam helping you out with info. *I think its kinda lame you talk about having to work for it since you never have really had to.* By the way, Deer Creek Lake is fishing awesome. :lol: :wink:


Are you kidding me? How do you think my dad and brother get their info!!

as for Trougass -- I didn't say he didn't do his homework. In fact, I wasn't speaking of him. However, that doesn't mean that just because he fished Quail a couple times and caught a few fish that I'm going to open up and spill my guts with all of my 'secrets'. No GPS coordinates will be given out at this time.

Glad you finally took my advice with Deer. Just make sure you are aware of the dates you are fishing it!

Hey Nor-tah, just so you know: the last great advice I got using my insider info was "you should go fish Otter Creek, it has some huge tiger trout in it!". Great advice, eh? Good thing I use my own head once in a while....

PBH practice catch photo release patience in 2010 with mojo lures!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Sorry dude but I gotta call you on this. Before fishing forums you still had your whole fam helping you out with info. I think its kinda lame you talk about having to work for it since you never have really had to.


Wait a second...do you think that the only state we fish in is Utah? Do you think the only region we fish in is the southern one? You are insinuating that we get all are information as insiders. Every year we take multiple trips not only outside the southern region where we get our inside information from, but we also take trips outside of Utah and outside the US. How do you think we got information from these other "outside" areas? I can guarantee you it wasn't from the ol' fishing forum...and we don't EVER hire guides.

Oh...and, by the way, my handle was created when I lived in Wyoming (where I had no family helping me find fish). But, I sure found some great fishing areas on my own without any help from fishing forums! Places I still like to return to and still find large fish.

Have we been fortunate with some of our information...yeah. Without a doubt. But, the sad truth is that everyone on these forums has the access to the same information we get. They just don't ask for it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Man you Heppys are fiesty!!! haha You both know were just jelous of your inside info on the boulder. The only info I have tried to get out of your bro is on the boulder where yes, he has been given lots more info that the average joe. Hence the pic of you that he posts a lot of the big brook you got out of lake x. I'm sure there are more we dont see.

And you probablly fish outside the state and southern region but I have never heard about it... Just the southern. Again, I am just jelous, you know how much I love the Boulder. For those that are reading this, Deer Creek Lake is nothing to write home about. Bigger than average brooks but nothing over 15. I respect you both and the PMs will still keep coming till you break. :wink:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> For those that are reading this, xxxx xxxxx Lake is nothing to write home about. Bigger than average brooks but nothing over 15. I respect you both and the PMs will still keep coming till you break. :wink:


See -- right there you prove my point. Inside information only gets you so far. It still takes some skill to catch those big brook trout. I've told you where, but you still can't get them...

Also, this is another reason why information given out to people on the internet is sometimes hard to do. You tell someone a good place to fish and next thing you know they're blabbing about that spot on the internet to everyone and their dog! Sorry Nor-tah -- no more secrets for you!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Where have I babbled about??!!??!!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry PBH, Didn't mean it to turn it to this. I know I wouldn't give any info on the boulder either unless I want to send people to catch some of the stunted fish down there. I do see your Point.

Nor-tah I hope you're fishing it when it's actually opened


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dont worry guys, I fished it two years ago on June 7th. :roll: And this is not about blabbing about the boulder on open forums but about sharing some info to the deserving people who PM with simple questions and have put in there time on the mountian. 
Back to Quail!!


----------

